# Wer sollte unsere Videos auf der DVD vertonen?



## Administrator (4. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Goddess (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde, es sollten immer die die Kommentare sprechen, die auch wirklich das Spiel gespielt haben. Klar sind Profis "geübter" darin, Kommentare zu sprechen. Aber, es ist schon was ganz anderes, und macht gleich einen ganz anderen Eindruck, etwas direkt von den Redakteure zu hören, die sonst ja nur im Heft schreiben.


----------



## Pait (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich fände es auch besser wenn es ein Redakteur vertont, aber erlich gesagt klingen die PC-Games Redakteure großteils schon sehr langweilig. Wenn ich mir da die Videos von Gamestar anschaue...  
Aber mir gehts ja mehr um die Zeitschrift


----------



## Weird_Sheep (6. Oktober 2006)

SYSTEM am 04.10.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wer spricht, ist eigentlich egal, wobei, der der spielt, am ehesten wissen sollte, worüber er spricht.  
So richtig viel Emotion kam aber bisher weder bei den Redakteuren noch bei den Sprechern rüber.
Hauptsache, es wird nicht einfach der Text aus dem Heft zu dem überall erhältlichen Promovideo vorgelesen...

Bitte beachten: Hab schon lange keine PCG DVD mehr geguckt, die stapeln sich einfach nur in der Nähe des Rechners. Vielleicht ist ja schon alles besser.


----------



## Tiger39 (7. Oktober 2006)

Weird_Sheep am 06.10.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.10.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde die Redakteure sollten das machen weil sie das Spiel getestet haben (oder machen das die Sprecher auch?) und sie deshalb wissen was sie sagen.

btw: Warum gibt es immer die sinnlose Antwort "Keine Angabe/Weiß nicht"?
Wenn man es nicht weiß kann man doch auch nichts sagen


----------



## FossilZ (7. Oktober 2006)

[X] Redakteure, die professionell Sprechen können


----------



## Zugluft (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin für einen professionellen Sprecher. Am besten den aus den Kinovorprogramm. So einem mit 'ner sehr tiefen Stimme. Oder die komische synthetische Frau aus den neuen Trailern von HL².   

Aber mich würde es auch nicht stören, wenn es weiterhin die Redakteure machen würden.


----------



## Dumbi (7. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich gefällt es mir besser, wenn die Vids von den Redakteuren vertont werden, nur gibt es da ein kleines Problem: Eure Schreiberlinge betonen jeden zweiten Satz katastrophal falsch und leiern ihre Texte nur motivationslos herunter. 
Die Texte werden eben "nur vorgelesen" anstatt "richtig gesprochen" , das ist der Knackpunkt!


----------



## annon11 (7. Oktober 2006)

Also ich finde diesen Typen,der die Interviews mit englisch sprachigen Leuten übersetzt richtig gut.    Is das ein Redakteur?


----------



## vinc (7. Oktober 2006)

Der Sprecher von TVTotal sollte die Videos mit einem feinen, humorvollen Unterton besprechen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (8. Oktober 2006)

vinc am 07.10.2006 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sprecher von TVTotal sollte die Videos mit einem feinen, humorvollen Unterton besprechen.




jo ..dito ..den typen liebe ich ...immer wenn er anfängt so zu lachen ..ich kipp wech ^^


WIR WOLLEN DEN TvTotal SPRECHER !!!!!!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Oktober 2006)

DawnHellscream am 08.10.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 07.10.2006 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm.... Das wird wohl leider nicht möglich sein  Wird wahrscheinlich bissi teuer den Kollegen zu engagieren... Soweit ich weiß, ist der auch beim WDR angestellt und da im Radio tätig. Die Stimme ist ähnlich, er verstellt sie ein wenig für TV Total.


----------



## HanFred (10. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 07.10.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gefällt es mir besser, wenn die Vids von den Redakteuren vertont werden, nur gibt es da ein kleines Problem: Eure Schreiberlinge betonen jeden zweiten Satz katastrophal falsch und leiern ihre Texte nur motivationslos herunter.
> Die Texte werden eben "nur vorgelesen" anstatt "richtig gesprochen" , das ist der Knackpunkt!


genau so sehe ich das auch.
man hat einfach keine lust, jemandem zuzuhören, bei dem ein vorgelesener text klingt, als würde er ihn das erste mal lesen.
es ist ähnlich wie bei vielen schlechten spielesynchronisationen. dass das jetzt oft besser ist, liegt sicherlich daran, dass profis engagiert wurden. aber auch laien können das mit ein wenig vorbereitung.


----------



## Atropa (10. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Redis freies Sprechen beherschen und das ganze etwas motivierter rüberbringen, dann die.....sonst lieber ein profesioneller Sprecher.


----------



## vinc (10. Oktober 2006)

SebTh am 10.10.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 08.10.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wär ich sogar bereit 50cent für die DVD Ausgabe mehr zu zahlen. Das müsste dann doch reichen um den zu beschäftigen.


----------



## olstyle (10. Oktober 2006)

Theoretisch würde ich ja Redakteur anklicken aber bei dem was man so auf den letzten DVDs gehört hat sind mir Profis doch lieber.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## shirib (10. Oktober 2006)

FossilZ am 07.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Redakteure, die professionell Sprechen können





			
				Dumbi am 07.10.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gefällt es mir besser, wenn die Vids von den Redakteuren vertont werden, nur gibt es da ein kleines Problem: Eure Schreiberlinge betonen jeden zweiten Satz katastrophal falsch und leiern ihre Texte nur motivationslos herunter.
> Die Texte werden eben "nur vorgelesen" anstatt "richtig gesprochen" , das ist der Knackpunkt!



Meinen beiden Vorrednern kann ich da nur zustimmen, auf jeden Fall sollte das Gesagte (bzw. das Vorgelesenen   ) nach etwas klingen, dieses monotone Heruntergeleier von Fakten bzw. "Erlebten" ist manchmal nicht mehr zum Aushalten, es gibt auch einige gute Beispiele (nicht nur bei PCGames   ), die sollte man sich als Vorbild nehmen...

PS. Ich hab zwar momentan keine Beisspiele bei der Hand, aber ich werde mit heute noch einmal die PCGames-DVD reinziehen


----------



## Succer (10. Oktober 2006)

[x] Ein professioneller Sprecher (wenn das Heft dadurch nicht teurer wird  )
Alternativ: Fortbildung für die Redis das die zu Profis werden

[EDIT] Ach ja; und bitte NIE WIEDER während des Spielens auch den Text gleichzeitg einsprechen, das klappt einfach nicht!



Spoiler



In der Regel sagt man ja das Frauen sowas könnten, also zwei sachen auf einmal, aber die einzige Frau im Stall ist eher selten auf der DVD zu hören.... (glaub ich....)


----------



## Christian2510 (10. Oktober 2006)

vinc am 07.10.2006 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sprecher von TVTotal sollte die Videos mit einem feinen, humorvollen Unterton besprechen.


 
Genau, für 200€ pro DVD ist der bestimmt zu haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2006)

Am liebsten ist es mir, wenn natürlich die Leute sprechen, die das Spiel auch gespielt haben. Sprich: Die Redakteure.
Sollte doch ein Profisprecher verwendet werden, dann aber bitte ein seriöser und kein Komiker. Das ist immer noch die PCGames und nicht die PC Klamauk!


----------



## Loosa (11. Oktober 2006)

Atropa am 10.10.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Redis freies Sprechen beherschen und das ganze etwas motivierter rüberbringen, dann die.....sonst lieber ein profesioneller Sprecher.


Sehe ich ähnlich. So wie's jetzt ist tendiere ich zum Sprecher, auch wenn mir Redis lieber wären.

Naja, aber "freies Sprechen" ist echt nicht so einfach. Bei uns kommen immer mal wieder Sprecher vorbei und es ist irre wie man sich erst noch ganz normal unterhält, dann gehen sie in die Kabine und die Stimme ist kaum mehr wiederzuerkennen. Da steckt schon enorm viel Technik und Können dahinter. Einen Amateur hört man da im Vergleich immer raus, und mag es sonst die größte Labertasche sein.

Bevor also bei den Redis ein Kahlschlag passiert, wie bei Schauspielern wärend der Umstellung auf Tonfilm, sollen die lieber weiter testen, den Sprechertext schreiben... und andere sprechen lassen


----------



## Atropa (11. Oktober 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.10.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Am liebsten ist es mir, wenn natürlich die Leute sprechen, die das Spiel auch gespielt haben. Sprich: Die Redakteure.
> Sollte doch ein Profisprecher verwendet werden, dann aber bitte ein seriöser und kein Komiker. Das ist immer noch die PCGames und nicht die PC Klamauk!


....und zum lachen gehen wir dann in den Keller - wer will aus der PCG ein Witz machen ? niemand ! ...."etwas" Humor hat allerdings noch nie geschadet und würde die DVD sicher entscheidend auflockern, mal davon abgesehen, dass der Vorschlag vermutlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint war. *spekulier*


----------



## Rabowke (11. Oktober 2006)

Isch bin ja für Atropa. Wenn er das O genauso betont wie die nette Dame, die er als seinen Avatar hat, was könnte da schief gehen?  

Wenn dieser Vorschlag, warum auch immer, abgelehnt wird, bin ich weiterhin für Redakteure. Auch wenn ich die PCG nicht lese, dementsprechend die DVD nicht schaue, gefällt es mir besser, wenn der Spielende von seinen Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel berichtet. Nicht jeder ist in der Lage "frei" zu sprechen, man kann sich aber Mühe geben.


----------



## Atropa (11. Oktober 2006)

Rabowke am 11.10.2006 08:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Isch bin ja für Atropa. Wenn er das O genauso betont wie die nette Dame, die er als seinen Avatar hat, was könnte da schief gehen?


Baby ich betone dir jeden Buchstaben so, nicht nur das O..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phade (14. Oktober 2006)

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch für Redakteure, diese müssen sich allerdings deutlich steigern. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, glaube ich nicht, dass ihr gänzlich talentfrei seid, sondern dass es einfach etwas an Vorbereitung fehlt. Denn gleichzeitig sinnvoll ein Spiel zu zocken und das Geschehen auch noch ohne jedes "oh" oder "äh" zu vertonen, ist extrem schwer. Es macht mir so den Eindruck, als würdet ihr am Ende eines jeden Tests denken: "Ach ja, das dämliche Testvideo muss ja auch noch gemacht werden." Und das dann innerhalb weniger Minuten zusammenschustert.

Es ist ja so: Wenn ich spiele, bin ich zu nichts anderem fähig  Und euch geht es da wohl ähnlich.

Also entweder spielt ihr die Sequenzen erstmal durch, startet die dann ein zweites Mal und konzentriert euch vor allem auf das Sprechen, oder ihr vertont alles anschließend anhand eines vorgeschriebenen Textes; das würde dann natürlich alles weniger dynamisch klingen.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (28. Oktober 2006)

sorry ich will keinem zu nahe treten aber ........

also ich fand das gerede zu Anno 1701 weniger gut, ist nicht böse gemeint aber der redakteur hat keine wirklich sehr "schöne " stimme ich fand es wirklich nicht sehr angenehm das video zu anno 1701 anzuschauen. Bitte nicht übel nehmen oder so ist halt meine Meinung (ich tauge auch nicht zum Modell und mache es deshalb auch nicht    )


----------



## Burtchen (28. Oktober 2006)

Hellraiser-Pinhead am 28.10.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry ich will keinem zu nahe treten aber ........
> 
> also ich fand das gerede zu Anno 1701 weniger gut, ist nicht böse gemeint aber der redakteur hat keine wirklich sehr "schöne " stimme ich fand es wirklich nicht sehr angenehm das video zu anno 1701 anzuschauen. Bitte nicht übel nehmen oder so ist halt meine Meinung (ich tauge auch nicht zum Modell und mache es deshalb auch nicht    )


Buhu *schluchz*   

Ich mag meine Stimme auch nicht besonders, aber mal so nachgefragt, da dies ja mein erstes Video war und bei der Nervösität... wie fandest du im Vergleich Siedler 6? Hab mich da beim Sprechen deutlich lockerer gefühlt, daher...?   



Spoiler



So, jetzt geh' ich wieder weinen.


----------



## phantom55 (28. Oktober 2006)

Burtchen am 28.10.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 28.10.2006 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht traurig sein, ich kann die dvds nicht mal sehn^^ weil eure dvds meinen sony brenner nicht mögen ganz komisch, manche geh  von euch, manche net, v.a. in letzter zeit....naja back2Topic, ich bin auch für professionelle sprecher, muss aber nicht der von tv total sein!

PS: ich glaube nicht, dass der so teuer ist, ich meine er macht ja nur ab und zu die videountermalung bei tv total und sonst RADIO! das ist kein george clooney oder brad pitt in deutsch^^


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde das die PCG Sprecher bleiben sollten. Da mich dies nicht stört bzw. ich dies recht gelungen finden. Bzw. befürchte ich Profisprecher = Mehrkosten = irgendwann teurere PCG ^ ^

greetz


----------

